# Housekeeping by Yourself



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move? If I try to do to much, my back hurts. I vacuum the hallway and have to lay down for a few minutes. Takes forever to clean. I've given up on some areas, much to spider's and dust bunny's delights.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 22, 2019)

i use to be able to clean 2 bathrooms plus mop the floors now i do one and have to sit down


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2019)

I rarely move furniture when vacuuming; it's not worth the risk.  Besides, who's gonna see the dust there?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2019)

I use furniture sliders underneath heavy furniture, like dressers, the bed, couch, etc.  So easy to move them!  The are made for either hardwood floors or carpeting.  They come in all shapes and sizes too.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

They would have to be very super indeed to move some of the household items.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't clean like I used to either.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2019)

I can tell you, they work @debodun !  Our bed is solid oak and heavy.  With a slider underneath each foot, it moves like on ice. Next time you are at a Wal-mart, check them out.  They have a good selection.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

Would they work for a refrigerator?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2019)

debodun said:


> Would they work for a refrigerator?


Yes!  And your stove, washer, dryer, dressers, tables, etc.  I have them underneath everything so I don't have to ask for help moving things.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2019)

I get my grandsons to move heavy stuff, but not as often as I'd like. I'll have to look into these sliders.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 22, 2019)

I divide my housework into doing it 3 days instead of 1 or 2. This makes it a lot easier. As for cleaning under heavy furniture, if it has to be moved, it doesn't get done. I figure I'm the only one that will see it but if someone comes and they see it, they can help me move the furniture so I can clean underneath.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2019)

I hate cleaning but I've found that the more I clean the less work it is.

Cleaning is also much easier if you have a minimum of stuff to clean/move, clear the decks.

If that fails at least be neat and unscrew a couple of light bulbs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 22, 2019)

The beauty of having a place as "cozy" as mine is that it takes all of about 15-20 minutes to dust and vacuum the entire 300sf. Okay, less than that. 290 sf. I use a wand extension on the hose to vacuum under furniture so that I don't have to move it, but sliders work well when it must be moved. It helps to only have a few pieces of furniture, too. And I have a long-handled duster for ceiling fan blades and cobwebs/dust that's too high to reach. Deb, unload your stuff. Find a small place. Proceed to enjoy life.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

A few people that come in my house when I have a sale ask if they have to take their shoes off. I laugh to myself and tell them I'd hope they pick up something on them and take it outside.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 23, 2019)

If that fails at least be neat and unscrew a couple of light bulbs.  ;)
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> LOL---loved it.
> I move things I shouldn't but wish to remain independent as long as possible. (sliders sounds like a good idea too)


----------



## Peachy (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> A few people that come in my house when I have a sale ask if they have to take their shoes off. I laugh to myself and tell them I'd hope they pick up something on them and take it outside.



Made me smile


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> A few people that come in my house when I have a sale ask if they have to take their shoes off. I laugh to myself and tell them I'd hope they pick up something on them and take it outside.


I think that when I take my vehicle to the shop!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 23, 2019)

I have budgies and they make a heck of a mess behind the cabinet where the cage sits. I don't know how they manage to throw their seed behind there, but the feathers and seed quickly build up. When I have to move the cabinet to clean behind it, I sit on the floor, brace my back against the wall, and push the cabinet with my feet. Hard work but it shifts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move? If I try to do to much, my back hurts. I vacuum the hallway and have to lay down for a few minutes. Takes forever to clean. I've given up on some areas, much to spider's and dust bunny's delights.


If you can afford it you may want to hire someone to help you do the heavy lifting things.  I think there is a website called www.care.com that has people they have screened.

I have moved my couch by pushing it but after my back hurt.  Don't think I'm going to do it again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I have budgies and they make a heck of a mess behind the cabinet where the cage sits. I don't know how they manage to throw their seed behind there, but the feathers and seed quickly build up. When I have to move the cabinet to clean behind it, I sit on the floor, brace my back against the wall, and push the cabinet with my feet. Hard work but it shifts.


I have 2 budgies, too.  They sure can make a mess.  I vacuum a lot around their cage and move their stand to vacuum behind about every 6 mos.  I use the attachment on the vacuum to get under their stand and between things near them more often.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> If that fails at least be neat and unscrew a couple of light bulbs.


I keep the shades closed much of the time and one dull light on!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 23, 2019)

Mine are flying free all day so there are droppings everywhere, but the cabinet is the only piece of furniture I have to move to clean behind. (I must add that it isn't as bad as it sounds...I'm not knee-deep in droppings as I clean twice a day).


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Mine are flying free all day so there are droppings everywhere, but the cabinet is the only piece of furniture I have to move to clean behind. (I must add that it isn't as bad as it sounds...I'm not knee-deep in droppings as I clean twice a day).


I vacuum often and keep the vacuum out a lot of the time.  Mine fly freely too all day.  Their poopies hit the walls at times.  Not hard to clean at all.  They are my babies and I love them so much and don't mind the cleaning.  I'm glad I can still do my duties.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 23, 2019)

put a get well card out where people can see it and they will think you havent been up to cleaning


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 23, 2019)

I am less fussy then I’ve been in the past, I just try to keep the place uncluttered and clean the kitchens and bathrooms regularly, I figure that is where the germs are oh and wash the bedclothes regularly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> Would they work for a refrigerator?


Yes most do. There are many different brands so you will have to shop but you need to lift the fridge to put them under the legs. I bought two pieces of tubular steel bent to act as leverage for lifting heavy things. I found them in one of those magazine catalogues and they work vey well. Even with this tool you need to kick or shove the slider under the piece if you don't have a helper.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

I looked into house cleaning services. There aren't that many around here and some are particular as to what is or isn't in the house (e.g. no pets, no children, no smokers, no rugs).


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

C'mon Deb, quit telling fibs. You know damn well they don't charge $250.00 an hour.

*Top 10 House Cleaning Services in Stillwater (Starting at $13 ...*


https://www.care.com/house-cleaning/stillwater-ny
Aug 13, 2019 - Find dozens of affordable house *cleaning* options in *Stillwater*, *NY*, starting at $13.75/hr. Search local listings by rates, reviews, experience, and more - all for free.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

It's $50 per person and most have a "staff" so multiply that by $50.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

You don't have to hire a staff. Which company have you called? The most I have seen was 25. an hour, I wouldn't pay more than that. 

Or maybe the job is bigger than I thought......


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Home Advisor


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You don't have to hire a staff. Which company have you called? The most I have seen was 25. an hour, I wouldn't pay more than that.
> 
> Or maybe the job is bigger than I thought......


A 2500 sq ft house that had extensive deferred maintenance.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> I looked into house cleaning services. There aren't that many around here and some are particular as to what is or isn't in the house (e.g. no pets, no children, no smokers, no rugs). And their rates....phew, you'd have to be a millionaire....$250 an hour with a 15 minute break every hour????


Did you look at www.care.com the rates are 15.and 25. per hour @debodun ?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

Ah, extensive  deferred  maintenance.... I see. You didn't mention that.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 23, 2019)

Reminds me, I have to wash windows next week. Blah. They look awful.


----------



## Leann (Aug 23, 2019)

I actually like to clean. I have a smallish house and my personal style leans towards minimalist so it's easy to keep up with things.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Did you look at www.care.com the rates are 15.and 25. per hour @debodun ?


I did, but they asked a lot of questions then force you to agree to their terms of service.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> It's $50 per person and most have a "staff" so multiply that by $50.


What difference does it make if one person cleans the house in five hours or five people clean the house in one hour the price is the same.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> I did, but they asked a lot of questions then force you to agree to their terms of service.



What's so onerous about that?  Most service people ask  you to agree to their terms of service.  And what kinds of questions?  You mean like who are you and where do you live and do you keep live alligators and stuff like that?  You'd probably ask them lots of questions, too, no?  I mean like how long have they been doing this, do they have references  and are they insured.  

If I could get somebody to come in and clean for $13 an hour, I'd tell them my whole life story if they wanted to know it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2019)

debodun said:


> Would they work for a refrigerator?


Yes work.
If you want to see a housekeeper with a wet rag appear. Move the refrigerator. If you  have an ice maker be ..careful. There is a water line connected


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I have budgies and they make a heck of a mess behind the cabinet where the cage sits. I don't know how they manage to throw their seed behind there, but the feathers and seed quickly build up. When I have to move the cabinet to clean behind it, I sit on the floor, brace my back against the wall, and push the cabinet with my feet. Hard work but it shifts.


Screen the side of the cage where they throw the stuff.

I wish I could show you how to lever a heavy piece of furniture with a curved screwdriver and a block of wood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Screen the side of the cage where they throw the stuff.


Great idea!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2019)

I love those sliders also. I bought enough to put under any furniture I can't move. I can even slide my china closet now. My hubby was happy to put them under the furniture. The way I like to change furniture around he considers them a blessing. I also changed out a couple of end tables and a coffee table for ones that are much lighter. My bird is out all day also. I bought a special little stick vacuum that I keep right next to the cage. It seems like my bird has favorite places where he hangs out when not on my shoulder. I keep old towels on those places. I also have a very old sweater I use just for him when he is on my shoulder. In the summer I have a piece of old sheet I use. I just have to remember to take it off when the door bell rings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2019)

Funny...somebody asked the same question today on another networking site I'm on.  If it's too heavy to move and I can't get help, it won't get cleaned under.  When I really need to I can ask my son to come help me but I hate to bother him too much because of his long working hours and busy schedule.


----------



## Catlady (Aug 25, 2019)

twinkles said:


> put a get well card out where people can see it and they will think you havent been up to cleaning


LOL.  Someone in a forum said when she's too lazy to clean she keeps a vacuum cleaner out and drop-in visitors will think she was in the process of cleaning.  I have a much easier solution =  I don't open the door for drop-ins and clean before visitors who called ahead come over.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2019)

The wheel is a magnificent invention.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2019)

I had a weekly cleaning person when the kids were young, then moved her to every other week for a few more years. It cost me $75 per visit and she was well worth every cent. 

She'd stay about 5 hours. Dusted, changed the sheets, cleaned the kitchen, the bathrooms, mopped and vacuumed. I never left her dirty dishes of any kind, a dirty oven, or had her do laundry. The house was uncluttered before she arrived. Toys and books were shelved, clothing and towels picked up, and everything cleared out of her way. If my kids didn't get their rooms picked up before she arrived I'd close the offender's bedroom door and ask her to bypass it that week.

Trust me, my kids didn't blow it often because when they got home from school that day they had to clean their mess, plus dust and change their own sheets!

We had little difficulty keeping the house clean between her visits. Having had three kids very close in age, it was a godsend to have a cleaning person picking up the heavier cleaning.

Deb, if you're willing and able to get your house ready for a cleaning person to deep clean (meaning you have to start ditching the clutter), and have the service on a regular basis, it can make a world of difference.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great idea!


I must keep an eye out for those


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I must keep an eye out for those


I don't know anything about this company but here is their link.

https://www.wish.com/product/5927c0...MI7Pbiho6v5AIVBhgMCh3pcgAcEAQYBCABEgIanPD_BwE


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Reminds me, I have to wash windows next week. Blah. They look awful.


Do you have a squeegee. Makes window cleaning fun.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 1, 2019)

I use the squeegee, a Swiffer floor cleaner, rags anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I use the squeegee, a Swiffer floor cleaner, rags anything I can get my hands on.



I recently bought a Swiffer mom and one of the long handle Swiffer dusters. Love them. Especially the duster as I have high ceilings and can finally get at all the cobwebs without a step stool.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a cordless Dustbuster vacuum.  It doesn't have that much "oomph" but keeping it handy for little accumulations whenever I see them makes for a tidier looking house.  And it really helps my attitude too....knowing (or just thinking it) that I'm not letting the place deteriorate into living-alone-squalor is a big morale booster.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 17, 2019)

No worries about dust under the bed. I have a large floor fan...blows that dust right out where you can get it.


----------



## MeAgain (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a old mop bucket and janitors mop I use on wood floors. Also I vacuum the floors instead of sweep. Never had a maid.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move?


I think if it were me, alone, an air compressor would be involved


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

I use the dust under the bed to grow mushrooms.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 29, 2021)

Gemma said:


> I use furniture sliders underneath heavy furniture, like dressers, the bed, couch, etc.  So easy to move them!  The are made for either hardwood floors or carpeting.  They come in all shapes and sizes too.


I am going to look for these. Thank you!


----------



## Lynk (Jan 29, 2021)

I have used sliders for years.  They really do work.  I do keep them under the couch and T V table.That way I do not have to put them on any time I want to move them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am going to look for these. Thank you!


yep I also use these all the time. You can buy sliders that will move furniture or heavy items only on carpet, and slider which will move heavy items on un-carpetted floors ..

Put the little sliders under each leg of your item to be moved ( ensure the shiny side is facing the floor).. or in the case of something like a fridge or freezer..at each corner if you can manage it....they work like a dream, you can now move your heavy item very easily across the room...

Leave them under heavy items ready for the next time you move them..they're very unobtrusive... or in the case of lighter items that don't need moving so often, I keep them handy in a drawer in whatever room the item might be in...

My sofas are extremely large and heavy so I find using 5 inch square sliders is good enough to move them... no need for anything too huge...

..but you can get 2.5 inch sliders if you want to keep them under your item permanently and less noticeable... ( invisible)... just remember to get sliders for carpet OR sliders for hard floors.


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2021)

The handiest item I have is a stick vacuum. Easy to use and versatile.  If it can’t reach underneath something, I use a rag on a yardstick or a swifter.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2021)

I guess I've become quite decadent in my declining years, but I refuse to be tied any longer to my somewhat anal housekeeping standards of the past.  Especially in this covid environment where nobody comes in anymore (my plumber, who came in twice last year to service heat/cooling at the change of seasons, was the only other human being in my house in months), it just seems silly to worry about stuff behind/under the fridge, for example.  My chiropractor has been closed for months, and in light of that, I'm certainly not going to risk wrecking my back again over dust bunnies.


----------



## Chet (Jan 30, 2021)

I have hardwood floors and throw carpets in a few place. A dust mop goes under every thing. I also attached a hand duster to an old broom handle to get the hard to get to places like under the refrigerator.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 30, 2021)

We have a few fairies that take of things like domestic cleaning, ironing, gardening, window cleaning, car washing, they are very good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

The only things I can't move by myself are my dresser, armoire and Clavinova (digital piano). Each piece is huge. I don't worry too much about cleaning behind the dresser and armoire on a regular basis. I can get a vacuum nozzle behind the Clavinova because there's a gap between the back of it and the wall. Each piece sits flat on the floor, no "legs".


----------



## gennie (Jan 31, 2021)

Dust bunnies are friendly little house pets that require little attention so make ideal companions for the elder and infirmed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> A 2500 sq ft house that had extensive deferred maintenance.


Deferred maintenance  do you mean never cleaned?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

I use a roomba and a dustbuster, very rarely get the real vacuum cleaner out any more.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 2, 2021)

Having a bunny as a pet, as most people might know already, they eat, sleep in and use the bathroom in hay. Hay is messy and I have a new vacuum I just bought a couple of months ago and it works better than any other one I have ever owned. It is a job I do often. Takes about 5 minutes to do the whole apartment.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep I also use these all the time. You can buy sliders that will move furniture or heavy items only on carpet, and slider which will move heavy items on un-carpetted floors ..
> 
> Put the little sliders under each leg of your item to be moved ( ensure the shiny side is facing the floor).. or in the case of something like a fridge or freezer..at each corner if you can manage it....they work like a dream, you can now move your heavy item very easily across the room...
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information. I have some heavy pieces that I would like to get them for and all on carpet.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Thank you for that information. I have some heavy pieces that I would like to get them for and all on carpet.


you're welcome, you'll find them invaluable.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 2, 2021)

Gemma said:


> I use furniture sliders underneath heavy furniture, like dressers, the bed, couch, etc.  So easy to move them!  The are made for either hardwood floors or carpeting.  They come in all shapes and sizes too.


My wife's a big believer in these and they are helpful when moving a large piece of furniture.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> Home Advisor
> 
> View attachment 75134


Maid service??  I think the price is higher if they wear frilly mini skirts, fitted tops, and high heels!!


----------



## gloria (Feb 5, 2021)

The sliders work great if on wood floors on carpet they sink down into it and are a devil to get heavy furniture to slide.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would they work for a refrigerator?


I am very weak from 7 months of weekly chemo, surgery, and now radiation therapy. But I moved my fridge to clean under it. 

My sister told me this trick. It worked when I moved the washer and dryer, too.  Spray something around the front feet of the appliance. I used 409 cleaner. I also sprayed it under the fridge between the feet and anywhere else I could reach, which was probably not too bright since the onl parts of the appliances that touch the floor are the feet.  The appliances moved easily. I think my sister used Windex.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 23, 2021)

gloria said:


> The sliders work great if on wood floors on carpet they sink down into it and are a devil to get heavy furniture to slide.


There are two kinds of sliders -- one for wood floors (or any hard flooring) and one to use for furniture that is on carpet. I haven't used them yet, because I forgot I had them. My sister and I used the kind made for carpet and easily slid lots of heavy furniture when my sister wanted to move it around as part of clearing out my mother's stuff after she died. Note that it took both of us to move heavy, tall pieces because we didn't want them to tip over.


----------



## Cameron (Aug 23, 2021)

The sliders are a wonderful saver of one's body.   really useful.  housecleaning in general.....i should hire someone to come and do it but relunctant to pay for  something i feel i should do myself, no matter how poorly !   takes a lot longer than 10 yrs ago and way longer than 20 years ago


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

gloria said:


> The sliders work great if on wood floors on carpet they sink down into it and are a devil to get heavy furniture to slide.


Not so..if you use the correct sliders. there are sliders for hard floors and sliders for carpeted floor..I use both. My sofa which takes 3  grown men to move usually  because it's big and heavy , has them under the feet permanently..and I can move the sofas by myself with those sliders under.. 

Sliders will go under anything..fridges/freezers.. beds.. sideboards, sofas.. all of it..and move things easily...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I am very weak from 7 months of weekly chemo, surgery, and now radiation therapy. But I moved my fridge to clean under it.
> 
> My sister told me this trick. It worked when I moved the washer and dryer, too.  Spray something around the front feet of the appliance. I used 409 cleaner. I also sprayed it under the fridge between the feet and anywhere else I could reach, which was probably not too bright since the onl parts of the appliances that touch the floor are the feet.  The appliances moved easily. I think my sister used Windex.


I'd be concerned at anyone doing that because if it's not cleaned up afterwards properly then it's going to be a skid risk... particularly on a kitchen floor


----------



## senior chef (Aug 23, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Yes!  And your stove, washer, dryer, dressers, tables, etc.  I have them underneath everything so I don't have to ask for help moving things.


Please just be very careful on CERTAIN SOFT TYPES of kitchen flooring. Some types like Mannington Brand rips super easily. I strongly recommend those "sliders".


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Aug 23, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am going to look for these. Thank you!


Norwich Wal-Mart has a good selection, I bought a set to move a dresser.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> I divide my housework into doing it 3 days instead of 1 or 2. This makes it a lot easier. As for cleaning under heavy furniture, if it has to be moved, it doesn't get done. I figure I'm the only one that will see it but if someone comes and they see it, they can help me move the furniture so I can clean underneath.


Me too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

Do they have these 'sliders' for human use?   lol


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 23, 2021)

hollydolly, I did clean it up. I didn't want anyone to slip on the floor. The cleaning up part was easy ... kitchen towels or microfiber towels on floor, move with foot.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 23, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Norwich Wal-Mart has a good selection, I bought a set to move a dresser.


I bought two sets on Amazon. I use them on carpeting and they work great!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

I have sliders on just about everything, it makes it so much easier.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

I made it my  rule,  when I moved to my apartment,  not to own any more back-breaking furniture!  And I had a lot at the time.  
I sold everything  large and/or heavy....  best decision ever.    
My leather sofa is the heaviest thing I own now,  and I can move it around the room when needed. 
And  I have a new bed,  mattress  and frame and I can move them easily  by myself  too.   Love that freedom.


----------



## Della (Aug 24, 2021)

My husband and son are both over 230 lbs so our furniture is all sturdy, heavy stuff and it's all sitting on carpet.  
I may try the sliders!
 In the meantime, I just go under the furniture with my Swiffer.  It will pick up the worst of the dust bunnies and believe me after Covid I had some huge ones. (Dust bunnies are formed by hair sliding around picking up dust and lint as it goes.)


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

We bought this house new.  The comparison between it and the last older ones is amazing.  More air tight, better furnace.  There’s much less need to push aside the big furniture.  The china cabinet has only been moved once in 15 years and that’s because the room was being painted.  A quick swifter underneath on a rare occasion is all that’s needed.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

My furniture for the most part...sofa, beds etc...reach all the way to the floor, no space for a swiffer, or a Vac....


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My furniture for the most part...sofa, beds etc...reach all the way to the floor, no space for a swiffer, or a Vac....


Well then no one can see the little bunnies.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 17, 2021)

It's tough to get old. House cleaning being one of those reasons.  Years ago, I used to be called Mr Clean because my apartment was always neat & tidy as was my desk at work.  But now in my old age suffering from arthritis, it's ######### difficult to bend down and to do apartment cleaning.  Ugh, the pain of bending down to clean the oven or to pick up pieces of paper that fall to the floor is just awful.  Why can't we find the Fountain of Youth, already  gosh d____n it!


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'd be concerned at anyone doing that because if it's not cleaned up afterwards properly then it's going to be a skid risk... particularly on a kitchen floor


double post


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 18, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> It's tough to get old. House cleaning being one of those reasons.  Years ago, I used to be called Mr Clean because my apartment was always neat & tidy as was my desk at work.  But now in my old age suffering from arthritis, it's ######### difficult to bend down and to do apartment cleaning.  Ugh, the pain of bending down to clean the oven or to pick up pieces of paper that fall to the floor is just awful.  Why can't we find the Fountain of Youth, already  gosh d____n it!


For paper and other things you want to move from the floor, try using a grabber. They sell them at Amazon.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 21, 2021)

I think that vacuuming carpeting is harder now that I'm old. I vacuum one room at a time and  sit and rest between rooms.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 21, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I think that vacuuming carpeting is harder now that I'm old. I vacuum one room at a time and  sit and rest between rooms.


I got me a battery-operated, "stick" vaccum; it's not as powerful as a regular vac but sure a lot easier to handle.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I got me a battery-operated, "stick" vaccum; it's not as powerful as a regular vac but sure a lot easier to handle.


I've had a " stick" vacuum for quite some time.
Boy, does it ever suck, can't believe how good the suction is.
I go over the carpet floors for a couple of days, then will use my bigger Dyson, and repeat.
That "stick" does a really great job....no over amount left for the dyson.
You're right, the stick is much easier to handle.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 21, 2021)

We have a friend who comes in and cleans the 2 bathrooms, vacuums the carpets in 3 rooms and a 5X8 rugs in the mudroom, sweeps and mops the kitchen and 2 bathrooms. She does all that in one hour, and no it isn't the greatest job in the world, but we love her and would never want to hurt her so we can't fire her. Tomorrow we have a company coming in to do the windows inside and out. The price is very reasonable, so we won't worry about hiring them again. Oh and DH first said he didn't want the gutters cleaned and now he changed his mind. OH well sooner or later we will get it together.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> It's tough to get old. House cleaning being one of those reasons.  Years ago, I used to be called Mr Clean because my apartment was always neat & tidy as was my desk at work.  But now in my old age suffering from arthritis, it's ######### difficult to bend down and to do apartment cleaning.  Ugh, the pain of bending down to clean the oven or to pick up pieces of paper that fall to the floor is just awful.  Why can't we find the Fountain of Youth, already  gosh d____n it!


Get you some reachers to pick up things on the floor.  I was falling out of my wheelchair when I discovered them.  Walmart and Amazon have a good variety of them.  I have some short ones and some long ones.  I keep at least one in every room to pick up things I drop on the floor or to get things out of my pantry when I am too weak to stand very long.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I've had a " stick" vacuum for quite some time.
> Boy, does it ever suck, can't believe how good the suction is.
> I go over the carpet floors for a couple of days, then will use my bigger Dyson, and repeat.
> That "stick" does a really great job....no over amount left for the dyson.
> You're right, the stick is much easier to handle.



What kind of stick vacuum do you have?  Is it easy to empty?


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> What kind of stick vacuum do you have?  Is it easy to empty?


It's a Dirt Devil.......it's electric, not battery.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have (so far) been able to keep things clean, sort of....haha, my beds are on rollers, sofa and chairs in living room are on wood floors and easy to move around....I do have two recliners in my bedroom that are on a thick area rug that are very hard to move...but I keep a running list of small jobs, like these chairs,  that I need help with when family visits...and I don't mind asking for help....I would love to find help to hire but I live in a rural area, its hard to find people I can trust and have been vaccinated for COVID, but I keep looking.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> I have (so far) been able to keep things clean, sort of....haha, my beds are on rollers, sofa and chairs in living room are on wood floors and easy to move around....I do have two recliners in my bedroom that are on a thick area rug that are very hard to move...but I keep a running list of small jobs, like these chairs,  that I need help with when family visits...and I don't mind asking for help....I would love to find help to hire but I live in a rural area, its hard to find people I can trust and have been vaccinated for COVID, but I keep looking.


I dunno where about in Texas you are but have you tried the ''next Door'' app?..It covers all neighbourhoods in your area, ....

... and you can generally find most things  useful or helpful .. on there...

You can sign up, using just your nearest area you don't have to put your address into it, nor do you have to use your full name... 

Search for your own area on this Texas link

https://nextdoor.com/city/dallas--tx/


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks, Hollydolly, I have searched and searched online already but will certainly try this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We have a friend who comes in and cleans the 2 bathrooms, vacuums the carpets in 3 rooms and a 5X8 rugs in the mudroom, sweeps and mops the kitchen and 2 bathrooms. She does all that in one hour, and no it isn't the greatest job in the world, but we love her and would never want to hurt her so we can't fire her. Tomorrow we have a company coming in to do the windows inside and out. The price is very reasonable, so we won't worry about hiring them again. Oh and DH first said he didn't want the gutters cleaned and now he changed his mind. OH well sooner or later we will get it together.


I wish I had one of those friends, @mrstime


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2021)

@Butterfly   Sorry, i missed a question you asked.
Yes, easy to empty.....it's a lot smaller than a vacuum, the beater bar is about 12" across, a container and a filter, easy to remove and empty, i use my shop vac in the garage to clean the filter after every use.....attached garage....don't have to go outside.
I do floors everyday.....2 bedrooms, livingroom, bathroom, kitchen, back entrance.....it's amazing how much this little vac picks up.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I think that vacuuming carpeting is harder now that I'm old. I vacuum one room at a time and  sit and rest between rooms.


Absolutely!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2021)

I have had a struggle with cleaning and I live alone in a very tiny apartment. Finally, after 6 months of waiting for a new aide, she is starting next week. I can vacuum but not underneath things. Mopping is rare. Our apartments were exterminated yesterday and it was a horrific job preparing for them and now putting my stuff back. Horrible but I had no choice as I have nobody to help me. Just a little bit at a time.......and my doctor on Tuesday told me to not be on feet for long periods and keep my feet elevated.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I have had a struggle with cleaning and I live alone in a very tiny apartment. Finally, after 6 months of waiting for a new aide, she is starting next week. I can vacuum but not underneath things. Mopping is rare. Our apartments were exterminated yesterday and it was a horrific job preparing for them and now putting my stuff back. Horrible but I had no choice as I have nobody to help me. Just a little bit at a time.......and my doctor on Tuesday told me to not be on feet for long periods and keep my feet elevated.


So glad you're getting a new aide next week.  Hope she works out well for you.


----------



## Della (Sep 24, 2021)

I bought an Oreck online last year. It was a little pricy, but for me it was worth every penny.  I have a messed up leg after an accident and walk with a cane, am old and out of shape, but I can go through the entire 2000 sq ft house with this thing, cane and cord in left hand, vacuum handle in the right, no need to stop and rest.  

It's very light weight, swivels and pushes easily, but has amazing suction.  I can also go from carpet to floor by flicking the switch in the top of the handle, (my old one had a foot lever I could barely work.)


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2021)

This is the little vac i was talking about in a previous post......not very big.....but it really sucks.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2021)

Della said:


> I bought an Oreck online last year. It was a little pricy, but for me it was worth every penny.  I have a messed up leg after an accident and walk with a cane, am old and out of shape, but I can go through the entire 2000 sq ft house with this thing, cane and cord in left hand, vacuum handle in the right, no need to stop and rest.
> 
> It's very light weight, swivels and pushes easily, but has amazing suction.  I can also go from carpet to floor by flicking the switch in the top of the handle, (my old one had a foot lever I could barely work.)


Do you have a pic of your Oreck.......sounds interesting......where did you get it.


----------



## Della (Sep 24, 2021)

Here it is.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

This is the one I've just bought to help me do the stairs and upstairs instead of lugging my heavy Miele upstairs..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B099MJRX9Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks, Holly, i do have a Dyson like that, it's an older one, only holds a charge for about 25 minutes.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2021)

Della said:


> Here it is.


Love it......will look into it.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move? If I try to do to much, my back hurts. I vacuum the hallway and have to lay down for a few minutes. Takes forever to clean. I've given up on some areas, much to spider's and dust bunny's delights.


I'm a stickler for washing the dishes, scrubbing the sink, and keeping the chrome fixtures gleaming. I am useless for dusting, vacuuming and sorting out papers. I (as you) can get my back out of wack by bending down or twisting my body to get at those difficult spots to clean. But I also simply hate certain chores even if doing them isn't taxing to my body. Whenever I get around to doing some vacuuming I do it so quickly to get it over with that I miss many spots because I am too lazy to move even the lightest object. Fortunately, I now have a wife who thrives on doing those things.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 13, 2022)

Gemma said:


> I can tell you, they work @debodun !  Our bed is solid oak and heavy.  With a slider underneath each foot, it moves like on ice. Next time you are at a Wal-mart, check them out.  They have a good selection.


Good, God  I just ordered sliders with a jack then realized it's frim CHINA! how long will it take for delivery? 
Plus  will I even receive it


----------



## Devi (Feb 13, 2022)

Amazon shows a number of sliders at a pretty cheap price. The ones offered with Prime show that they'll be delivered by February 16th.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=sliders+...fix=sliders,aps,237&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_3_7


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 13, 2022)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Norwich Wal-Mart has a good selection, I bought a set to move a dresser.


Links to these all would keep China from overtake


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 13, 2022)

I clean the kitchen and bathrooms daily, but just what's needed. Like Aunt Bea, I find it to be less work to just keep things clean, than wait until it's a mess. I'm usually cleaning things as I'm cooking, so I can relax after meals, or get back to work. I have hardwood floors on the whole first floor, except the bath room, which is travertine, and just walk around in the morning while the coffee is brewing, with a broom and a theatre style dustpan and sweep up as needed. I think I got this from my Mom, just like things clean and in there place. Same way in my shop, though that's on a whole different scale. Mike


----------



## 1955 (Feb 14, 2022)

After you get cataracts you won’t notice all the dust.
Where does all that dust come?


----------



## caroln (Feb 14, 2022)

twinkles said:


> put a get well card out where people can see it and they will think you havent been up to cleaning


Genius!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 14, 2022)

I used to have a cleaning service. It started off with three people, who would come twice a month. Then it went down to 2 people. Finally just one, and she'd stay less than an hour. The rate was $200/month. You just don't keep a house clean by working only two hours a month. The idea that there's some neighborhood person, who works cheap and works like a dog is right up there with the tooth fairy.  Around here, they don't exist. It was too expensive and the place wasn't getting clean, so I had to get off my butt and do it.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move? If I try to do to much, my back hurts. I vacuum the hallway and have to lay down for a few minutes. Takes forever to clean. I've given up on some areas, much to spider's and dust bunny's delights.hhj


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> What do you do when things need vacuuming behind or underneath and the item is too heavy to move? If I try to do to much, my back hurts. I vacuum the hallway and have to lay down for a few minutes. Takes forever to clean. I've given up on some areas, much to spider's and dust bunny's delights.


hahhahha I gave up on it....of course I am embarrashed and ashamed but no one ever sees it.....i have everything ..that is everything out where I can see it and find it- an other plus, I have 5 or so ov everyhing....--called old age survial staradgy dust and all......so what?--works for me


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2022)

Like some others here, DH & I aren't in love with vacuuming or dusting but don't mind the other household chores.  

We had a Roomba years ago - might be time to take a fresh look at the updated versions. Our backs and shoulders aren't getting any younger. 

If only someone would invent a Dustba...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2022)

StarSong said:


> If only someone would invent a Dustba...


They did.  It's called a maid!!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2022)

Pepper said:


> They did.  It's called a maid!!
> View attachment 214549


Used to have a cleaning service once a week, then dropped it to every other week.  Although they did a great job I eventually discontinued them because our house didn't get dirty enough to justify having them.  Seemed silly to pay a team $100 to have already clean floors washed and already clean bathrooms cleaned, just to get the vacuuming and dusting done.  

When the kids were growing up I had a cleaning person come once a week.  It was heaven!


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> Would they work for a refrigerator?


I have a H shaped roller that sits under our fridge, with rollers that allow you to move it frontwards, or sideways. The delivery guys put it under the fridge when they delivered it about 5 years ago. It only takes a slight push to move it. We have a young woman who cleans our house every 2 weeks. 4 hours for $100 and she is super good at it. We go out for a drive while she is cleaning. She is a cousin of our next door neighbors. JimB.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2022)

My Roomba goes under everything, and does a pretty good job. The only thing it can't do is go up and down stairs, of which I fortunately don't have any.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

The aide I had did not work out. The trouble I found with both of the ones I tried is they don't know how to clean nor do they want to clean. I can do it myself much better. So I try to do one or two jobs every day. It works out better that way for me. If I can work at it for about 10 minutes, then sit down, then do another 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't get my apartment very dirty anyway. It is the dusting and vacuuming that I have to do the most. I always write what I did on my calendar so I can keep track.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> The aide I had did not work out. The trouble I found with both of the ones I tried is they don't know how to clean nor do they want to clean. I can do it myself much better. So I try to do one or two jobs every day. It works out better that way for me. If I can work at it for about 10 minutes, then sit down, then do another 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't get my apartment very dirty anyway. It is the dusting and vacuuming that I have to do the most. I always write what I did on my calendar so I can keep track.


I got an aide from an agency.  Horrible experience.  Absolutely not interested in doing the work properly.  Did it in a clearly unsanitary manner.  And, they only showed up 3 times out of 13 scheduled visits.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I got an aide from an agency.  Horrible experience.  Absolutely not interested in doing the work properly.  Did it in a clearly unsanitary manner.  And, they only showed up 3 times out of 13 scheduled visits.


Oh yes, that is how mine were too. Always calling in. She called in more than she worked in one month. So I got rid of her and have been much happier doing what I can do myself.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

What I have discovered is the key to doing your own housework is to not let it get messy or dirty from the start. Always put things back where they go immediately. Like when you are cooking, don't let the counter get piled up with your ingredient packages or dirty dishes. Keep a sink of hot water waiting to wash things as you work. When you put things away right away that is half the battle.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

Too late @katlupe Too LATE!!!!!!


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> The aide I had did not work out. The trouble I found with both of the ones I tried is they don't know how to clean nor do they want to clean. I can do it myself much better. So I try to do one or two jobs every day. It works out better that way for me. If I can work at it for about 10 minutes, then sit down, then do another 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't get my apartment very dirty anyway. It is the dusting and vacuuming that I have to do the most. I always write what I did on my calendar so I can keep track.


That's how I clean too.  I've gone through several that did not know how to clean, mostly young girls, early twenties.  Once I found some meds missing after a company sent two here to clean.....so it is hard to find someone you can trust and that can do a good job...... but I keep searching.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> The aide I had did not work out. The trouble I found with both of the ones I tried is they don't know how to clean nor do they want to clean. I can do it myself much better. So I try to do one or two jobs every day. It works out better that way for me. If I can work at it for about 10 minutes, then sit down, then do another 10 minutes. Honestly, I don't get my apartment very dirty anyway. It is the dusting and vacuuming that I have to do the most. I always write what I did on my calendar so I can keep track.


I find that the younger ones who do menial work for a living tend to be slapdash about it, they don't want to do it, because they don't actually want to work, but they want to be paid....

I think that someone who is older and whose made cleaning their career are far more likely to do a great job... and often go above and beyond..


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 28, 2022)

As I wrote here previously, we have a young woman who is a cousin of our next door neighbors. She is a house keeping supervisor at one of our local hospitals. She cleans our house twice a month, four hours each time for $200 in total. She comes on her days off from her regular job. She knows what she is doing. JimB.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

I know they all aren't like that. My bf's aide does a super job for him. She goes out of her way, not only cleaning, but processing chicken meat for his dogs as well as the million of other jobs he needs done. Two of my friends who live here have aides that they can trust and who go out of their way for them. But they are the type of aides who have clients for a long time and no free time for new ones.


----------



## Devi (Mar 28, 2022)

On a side topic, not meaning to derail this thread — where _does_ all the dust come from?!!


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 28, 2022)

When my wife was seriously injured in a car accident in 2016, our car insurance policy provided a housekeeper to us for 3 months, a full day a week at no cost to us. She was paid by our auto insurance company. In addition they provided a home physio therapy person for 3 days a week , two hours a day , for 2 months. Plus ongoing physio at a local clinic for a further 3 months. at no cost to us. Here in Ontario all auto insurance policies must by Provincial law include medical services up to a value of 5 million dollars. This is to cover the costs to treat the insured person plus any other person who was injured by the insured driver.  Driving in Ontario without valid insurance is a very costly mistake. The minimum fine for doing that is FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS for a first offence, and up to TWENTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS for a second offence. The point is make it so expensive to be caught with out insurance that people will buy it. JimB.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

Devi said:


> On a side topic, not meaning to derail this thread — where _does_ all the dust come from?!!


In my apartment it comes from the white textured paint on the ceiling. Since people live upstairs that are more active than the last tenant was, I get more dust. Even on my houseplants' leaves.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Devi said:


> On a side topic, not meaning to derail this thread — where _does_ all the dust come from?!!


Mostly your own skin particles.. ..and also if you live on a road that's busy with traffic, then it'll all come into your house that way!

Our house in Spain is close to the beach.. and altho' not right next to it.. 10 minutes away we get a lot of sand dust blown in by the breeze, and red sahara dust when it rains..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2022)

We get more dust when we forget to change our filters in the heating/cooling ducts in our condo.
When living in our house, we had a HEPA filter for our furnace. I believe it cut down on house dust.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We get more dust when we forget to change our filters in the heating/cooling ducts in our condo.
> When living in our house, we had a HEPA filter for our furnace. I believe it cut down on house dust.


We replace our filters every 30 days. JimB.


----------



## bingo (Mar 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I know they all aren't like that. My bf's aide does a super job for him. She goes out of her way, not only cleaning, but processing chicken meat for his dogs as well as the million of other jobs he needs done. Two of my friends who live here have aides that they can trust and who go out of their way for them. But they are the type of aides who have clients for a long time and no free time for new ones.


i had geriatric  in home patients...i  have mowed their grass...cleaned carpets  and  drapery...even painted  a lady's  porches...lots more...I guess that's  why I can't  do my own as well as i used to


----------



## katlupe (Apr 1, 2022)

bingo said:


> i had geriatric  in home patients...i  have mowed their grass...cleaned carpets  and  drapery...even painted  a lady's  porches...lots more...I guess that's  why I can't  do my own as well as i used to


I worked as a personal care as well as a home health aide so I think maybe that is why I was expecting more from an aide. The difference is that I worked for a health care agency not an agency through a social agency. We were trained and tested. Many times I see women in these jobs who just took it thinking they were easy and they do not want to work.


----------



## bingo (Apr 1, 2022)

i  had worked thru a private  agency as cna...then i  worked  private duty ...wealthy  families...i only charged $8/hr...i  will never forget the fun and challenges


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Apr 3, 2022)

you would think you were in 
Disneland with me.....and free coffee


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Apr 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> They did.  It's called a maid!!
> View attachment 214549


ROSIE!!!!!!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

Devi said:


> On a side topic, not meaning to derail this thread — where _does_ all the dust come from?!!



that would be hell itself.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 13, 2022)

I do the housekeeping by myself and have my entire life since I have been married way back in 1965. As I have aged I just take things a lot slower and do things as I can. Now that it is just me in the home it isn't like my home is getting really messed up anyway. So I pace myself and do what i can. I will be turning 80 in May and I don't need the added stress of working myself hard. I also have my granddaughter who helps sometimes when needed and she will come over.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

I would have to lock up the cats, but I have been looking into a Roomba, automatic robot vacuum.   My injuries make bending down very difficult.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 13, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I would have to lock up the cats, but I have been looking into a Roomba, automatic robot vacuum.   My injuries make bending down very difficult.


Robotic vacuum cleaners work well, especially if they are used daily.


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I would have to lock up the cats, but I have been looking into a Roomba, automatic robot vacuum.   My injuries make bending down very difficult.


I'm very sorry to know that. I wonder how cats would react? I guess it would depend on the cat.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a vintage flat "fuzzy duster."  It's like a squeezed wire coat hanger with a cloth cover and fat, dangly threads.  I get on all fours and swipe under things _occasionally_.  However, getting back up is a BIG issue.  I've also turned to using a shop-vac.  It's much lighter, has much more suction power, long hoses, and numerous extension wands.  I leave it out all the time and I don't have to move it much to get to hard to reach places.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm very sorry to know that. I wonder how cats would react? I guess it would depend on the cat.


I'd guess that most of them would be grateful for the neat toy!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Robotic vacuum cleaners work well, especially if they are used daily.


My dog tries to eat my vacuum cleaners - I'm pretty sure she would consider a robotic one just a fun chew toy /-;


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'd guess that most of them would be grateful for the neat toy!


I wonder if the size would be intimidating and I don't know what noise they make.

I once dropped a light bulb. My tabby instantly went for her new "shard toys." No way, she got scooped up and put in the bedroom until I cleaned it all up.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> I wonder if the size would be intimidating and I don't know what noise they make.
> 
> I once dropped a light bulb. My tabby instantly went for her new "shard toys." No way, she got scooped up and put in the bedroom until I cleaned it all up.


You have to watch the fast cats!  I always worried about dropping meds!  I'm currently cat-less, but my newish dog is a rapid racer and out to destroy whatever she can!  I also think that shedding animals would require a robot cleaner to be emptied really often.


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> You have to watch the fast cats!  I always worried about dropping meds!  I'm currently cat-less, but my newish dog is a rapid racer and out to destroy whatever she can!  I also think that shedding animals would require a robot cleaner to be emptied really often.


I know. I take pet safety very seriously.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I have a vintage flat "fuzzy duster."  It's like a squeezed wire coat hanger with a cloth cover and fat, dangly threads.  I get on all fours and swipe under things _occasionally_.  However, getting back up is a BIG issue.  I've also turned to using a shop-vac.  It's much lighter, has much more suction power, long hoses, and numerous extension wands.  I leave it out all the time and I don't have to move it much to get to hard to reach places.


get one of these to help you when you have to get down on hands and knees. It's a garden kneeler, and very lightweight, but can be used either to sit on, or turn it over to kneel on for weeding etc.. and the handles altho' aluminium for lightness, are very strong to pull you up from a kneeling position... and it folds flat for hanging ... very easy and simple to use, and one of the most useful things around the house 






https://www.amazon.com/5566-Foldabl...sprefix=garden+fold+up+kneeler,aps,126&sr=8-6


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> get one of these to help you when you have to get down on hands and knees. It's a garden kneeler, and very lightweight, but can be used either to sit on, or turn it over to kneel on for weeding etc.. and the handles altho' aluminium for lightness, are very strong to pull you up from a kneeling position... and it folds flat for hanging ... very easy and simple to use, and one of the most useful things around the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Holly!  I like the pocket attachment, too!  The high handles would definitely help!  Good to hear from you!  Update:  Just found it on Amazon for $18.xx including free shipping and a $20 discount applied!  https://www.amazon.com/5566-Foldabl...08S367FLD/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pl_foot_top?ie=UTF8  (I ordered it!!!)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks Holly!  I like the pocket attachment, too!  The high handles would definitely help!  Good to hear from you!


you're welcome do shop around you can often get it cheaper elsewhere .. Ebay et al.. but it's brilliant little bit of kit ...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you're welcome do shop around you can often get it cheaper elsewhere .. Ebay et al.. but it's brilliant little bit of kit ...


https://www.amazon.com/5566-Foldabl...08S367FLD/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pl_foot_top?ie=UTF8 
$18.60 !


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> https://www.amazon.com/5566-Foldabl...08S367FLD/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pl_foot_top?ie=UTF8
> $18.60 !


see, it pays to shop around, but I'm sure you'll love it...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2022)

bingo said:


> i had geriatric  in home patients...i  have mowed their grass...cleaned carpets  and  drapery...even painted  a lady's  porches...lots more...I guess that's  why I can't  do my own as well as i used to


My goodness, what a treasure you were.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> My goodness, what a treasure you were.





bingo said:


> i had geriatric  in home patients...i  have mowed their grass...cleaned carpets  and  drapery...even painted  a lady's  porches...lots more...I guess that's  why I can't  do my own as well as i used to


Hopefully, all the things you did kept you physically strong for far longer than folks who spent their lives sitting still.  But, it's true that hard physical labor eventually will take its toll.  My neighbor cleans homes and offices for a living and is already seeing the effects - and she is only in her thirties.  /-;    I wish you well!


----------



## bingo (Apr 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hopefully, all the things you did kept you physically strong for far longer than folks who spent their lives sitting still.  But, it's true that hard physical labor eventually will take its toll.  My neighbor cleans homes and offices for a living and is already seeing the effects - and she is only in her thirties.  /-;    I wish you well!


i grew up doing laborious outside work....like a mule ....i  call it...years of it...yes ....it took it's  toll...I can't  look back now....forge ahead!
Thanks hon


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 16, 2022)

*Yesterday, for the first time ever. I had a housekeeper come in to help me clean. I emphasize help...as I pitched in woth some of the lighter work.  She did really well, as I had some excess clutter (red faced admission) and I paid her extra.
She is going to help me get through my pre and post him surgery time. She does a few others in the building..usually once a month.
I saw wow...my kitchen and bathroom floors have never looked so clean.
I am not sure if I will keep using her once I am fully recovered from surgery, but then again, I may have her for occasional big cleaning.*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yesterday, for the first time ever. I had a housekeeper come in to help me clean. I emphasize help...as I pitched in woth some of the lighter work.  She did really well, as I had some excess clutter (red faced admission) and I paid her extra.
> She is going to help me get through my pre and post him surgery time. She does a few others in the building..usually once a month.
> I saw wow...my kitchen and bathroom floors have never looked so clean.
> I am not sure if I will keep using her once I am fully recovered from surgery, but then again, I may have her for occasional big cleaning.*


Good for you!  I've thought of hiring a house keeper, but I'd have to pre-clean or my embarrassment would kill me!  But seriously, if you can afford it and it makes your life easier, I say "Go for it."


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 18, 2022)

We do it in bits now. No all day cleaning…those days have come and gone . We have a roomba which does most of the vacuuming, but still try to vacuum with the regular vacuum once a week….but like I said, that task is one room each day. Dusting is done weekly. Floor mopping probably not often as we should or used to, but it’s just the two of us and cat, so it doesn’t need it as often. Bathroom sinks and toilets are done daily. Tub and shower as needed.  And I should add this is the routine in the winter. When the temps warm up and the sun shines, outdoors is where we hang out and the housework becomes good e’nuf for anyone to walk in and we wouldn’t be god-awful embarrassed


----------



## Della (Apr 18, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I would have to lock up the cats, but I have been looking into a Roomba, automatic robot vacuum.   My injuries make bending down very difficult.


Maybe the cats would like the Roomba.


----------



## Jules (Apr 18, 2022)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> the housework becomes good e’nuf for anyone to walk in and we wouldn’t be god-awful embarrassed


Good attitude.


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

I agree with changing the air filter on a regular basis to help with dust and pet hair. For me, the hardest part of doing it is getting started.  I get up when a commercial comes on TV and start tackling things.  Once I start, I usually keep going until the task is complete.  When I get tired, I sit back down.  Next commercial, get up and do some more.  Cleaning in short spurts daily will help you keep up with a lot of things.  I can keep things somewhat tidy and clean just doing this.  There are somethings, deep cleaning the fridge or oven that I have to start and complete at one stretch.  I have a little plastic carrier that I have cleaning supplies in. I can carry it through the house with me so I have what I need for each task. I also put a roll of paper towels and rags tucked in.  I try to make it as easy as possible. I don't like to have to stop and go look for a cleaner, rag, sponge, or brush.


----------



## jimintoronto (May 24, 2022)

When my Wife crashed her car two years ago, one of the insurance policy benefits was a cleaning lady who came in 3 days each week for 4 hours at a time. She was paid by our insurance company. Here in Ontario all car insurance policies must include medical benefits and other helpful things like the cleaning lady and home nursing visits, paid by the insurance company. Wife spent a number of months attending a physio clinic twice a week, all paid for by the insurance company. They also provided a rental car for a month, as ours was so badly damaged that it was declared a total loss by the insurance company. We got about $9,000 for it, which we used to buy a slightly newer similar car to the one we had. My Wife was in hospital for a week following the crash which happened about 100 miles from our home here in Toronto.  Of course there was no cost to us for her care, which was 100 percent covered by the Ontario Health Insurance Plan. We did buy a newer light weight vacuum cleaner that is easy to use. JimB.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> When my Wife crashed her car two years ago, one of the insurance policy benefits was a cleaning lady who came in 3 days each week for 4 hours at a time. She was paid by our insurance company. Here in Ontario all car insurance policies must include medical benefits and other helpful things like the cleaning lady and home nursing visits, paid by the insurance company. Wife spent a number of months attending a physio clinic twice a week, all paid for by the insurance company. They also provided a rental car for a month, as ours was so badly damaged that it was declared a total loss by the insurance company. We got about $9,000 for it, which we used to buy a slightly newer similar car to the one we had. My Wife was in hospital for a week following the crash which happened about 100 miles from our home here in Toronto.  Of course there was no cost to us for her care, which was 100 percent covered by the Ontario Health Insurance Plan. We did buy a newer light weight vacuum cleaner that is easy to use. JimB.


We only get a rental car if we have fully comprehensive insurance, which is what I have. Anyone with just 3rd party fire and theft or 3rd party only.. doesn't get a courtesy car... ..  What a great idea to pay for outside help while the insured person is debilitated .. this doesn't happen here


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2022)

We usually have company at least twice a month, most often one of our kids and his/her family, but it's enough to motivate me to dust.  A godsend: our dog is part poodle and has fur-type hair that needs clipping, so no shedding.    

The house generally stays pretty clean now that it's just DH & me.  When the kids were growing up, keeping things clean and straight was an ongoing battle that was often lost daily.  I'd win the hill at night when I'd straighten up after they went to bed and lose it again five minutes after they got up in the morning.


----------



## rgp (Jun 6, 2022)

I had a really good cleaning lady for sometime, young, energetic ,  thorough job each time, reasonable rate, and hell she even shoveled snow. but her life changed [new boyfriend] . Now I need to search for a new one ....... So hard to find ... but I need to get to it.


----------

